# iPhone App Support



## DerekSF (May 16, 2013)

Has anyone been able to get v3.0 of the Tivo iPhone/iPad app to work with the minis?

After upgrading they no longer appear in the Select DVR list.

I followed these instructions http://www.iphonefaq.org/archives/971543 to go back to the previous version of the app, and can now control them again from my iPhone.


----------



## stoli412 (Nov 22, 2003)

Was just going to post about this. Why on earth would they remove the ability to control the Mini from the iOS app?? So stupid...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you just need control there are other apps in the app store that can control a TiVo. The main purpose of the TiVo app is to find, schedule or watch content none of which make sense for a Mini since it's just basically a proxy for the host TiVo. The only thing that really worked for the Mini was the control, and as I said there are other apps that can do that.


----------



## stoli412 (Nov 22, 2003)

But why remove the functionality if it wasn't causing problems? Why force me to use a different 3rd-party app to choose a show from my Now Playing list to watch on my Mini or pause live TV or change the channel?

And if you did happen to be using the app with the Mini and decided you wanted to schedule a recording or modify a season pass, it "forwarded" the requests to the Premiere without issue.

It just doesn't make any sense to take away useful, supported functionality for no apparent reason.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah I don't know why they removed it, since it didn't cause any problems. Maybe it conflicted with the new "What to watch" functionality?


----------



## whynotthisname (Dec 12, 2011)

Yikes!

The new V 3.0 iOS app does seem to remove all functionality for the TIVO mini.

What a disappointment. I used the iPad and app to "drive" my mini, now I can't.

I hope this situation is rectified.


----------



## lgerbarg (Jun 26, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah I don't know why they removed it, since it didn't cause any problems. Maybe it conflicted with the new "What to watch" functionality?


I suspect the issue is that they did not work out all the interactions between using a TiVo mini and a TiVo stream. For example, if you were watching something on the mini the app still considered it a full TiVo and presented the "Watch on iPad" button which should transition it over to an iPad, but if you selected it everything failed. It is conceptually doable, but the app would need to know to talk back to the main TiVo redirect the stream from the mini to the stream and then grab the end point. Unfortunately there were several edge cases like this that would fail in ways that were non-obvious to most users, so it might have been a case of removing a partially working feature in order to solve a bunch of support issues.

It also would not shock me if they do not want to invest in solving those problems at this time as the infrastructure to support it might be different once they get dynamic tuner allocation working.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah with the exception of controlling the Mini there is really no reason to use the iPad app on the Mini. It's just as easy to switch to the real TiVo in the app if you want to schedule something.

Perhaps TiVo will add back a limited, control only, interface for the Mini in a future release.


----------



## stoli412 (Nov 22, 2003)

Version 3.1 just popped up in the App Store with TiVo Mini functionality restored!


----------



## whynotthisname (Dec 12, 2011)

Yay!


----------

